# your dream cat?



## JayGord (Oct 27, 2012)

what is your absolute dream cat. If money was not a issue, I would love to get a Savannah, but a more obtainable goal is a scottish fold. 

How about all of you?


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

My dream cat is the one I have...a rescued domestic cat that I saved from being put to sleep.:love2


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I own (and breed) my dream cat - the delightful Ocicat


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I think Savannah's are gorgeous! But I would love to have a Havana Brown someday.... And name him Hershey! :lol: I love their deep brown color and green eyes


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

See my signature below, those are my dream cats. They needed me as much as I needed them.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My dream cat(s) are my _Devon Rex_.....soft caressable fur that feels like a newborn lamb, very very little shedding, adorable pixie-faces, lap cuddlers, affectionate people cats, intelligent, retrieve like a dog, interested in _everything_ you do and want to share in it, not overly vocal. _Manx _ (especially Longhair Manx or Cymrics) also have a special place in my heart; they're less active than the Devons but more vocal.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My dream cat would be one that doesn't doesn't jump on anything, her nails wouldn't grow, she wouldn't shed, she'd cuddle with me all the time, eat the food that's best for her, she would poop rainbows and she would let me sleep in on the weekends.

Until I find my dream kitty, I'll enjoy my three little nightmares (who I wouldn't trade for anything). :grin:


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

If I could afford one and money were no object I'd love love to have a Blue/Lilac Point Birman.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

My dream cat is a moggie. Flame point odd eye'd who's polydactyl. One of the vet techs at the clinic I take my cats to actually found me one (she fosters abandoned kittens) and it was everything I had to say no, I couldn't even look at him because I know I would have brought him home with me.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

My dream cat is all three of my cats combined into one. I love the ragdoll look and personality(Sasha), people oriented lap cat(Anna), cute and playful who is a forever kitten (Sophie). I lucked out with my girls. They are all super sweet , none of them hissed or swatted at people before and are a joy to have around. I don't think ill find cats like this ever again.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I have no urge to own a pedigree - if one turned up needing a home that's a different ball game. My dream cat is simply one I can bond with - and at present I am lucky enough to have six of them!!


----------



## tigre86 (Nov 3, 2012)

My dream cat is the cat I grew up with, Blue. Even though I love the cats I have now, neither of them have touched my heart quite the way Blue did. He was a beautiful blue-point Himalayan. He had the sweetest disposition and I miss him dearly.


----------



## fizzletto (Oct 13, 2012)

I love any and every cat but one day I'd love a champagne-point Tonkinese girl.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

I like black kitties, I grew up with a wonderful smartest black cat ever, my current cat is also black and he is more on the smaller side compared to other cats, I like that he is so petite. I also fancy Russian Blues, they are also smart and cuddly.


----------



## jawramik (Dec 3, 2012)

My dream cats are the kitties we rescued.

The people at the shelter said that Coda, our female tabby, appeared to be half Abyssinian, which seems possible from what I've seen and read about Abys given her physique and temperament, but she was picked up as a stray by Animal Control, so there's no way to really know.

Our other cat is a large grey-and-white (tuxedo-type markings, except he's grey instead of black) shorthaired male.

Our kitties may just be "plain old moggies," but I think they're both beautiful cats, and their personalities are fantastic. I don't think I could ever justify spending loads of money on a fancy breed of cat when there's so many wonderful cats in shelters or on the streets.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

My dream cat is a Savannah, however I have recently fallen in love with the Maine coons. My little boy is part Maine ****. My future cats will probably all be orange Maine **** males. Love the big boys!


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

A pure white, long haired, odd eyed kitty. The bigger the better! My husband really wants an Egyptian Mau.


----------



## aniela26 (Apr 2, 2012)

marie73 said:


> My dream cat would be one that doesn't jump on anything, her nails wouldn't grow, she wouldn't shed, she'd cuddle with me all the time, eat the food that's best for her, she would poop rainbows and she would let me sleep in on the weekends.


Ha! My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Permata (Apr 11, 2012)

I love all my cats and I am in love with the look and character of the Balinese.


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

My dream cat is a Maine ****. Actually make that dream cats since we have two. If we thought we could handle more than two we would have a house full of them.


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

Ditto to the above poster. 

But our third is on the way...


----------



## anie (Dec 4, 2012)

my dream cats are black, green-eyed, lanky, short hair, oriental looking rescue cats, that are healthy... and loving! 

if I ever was about to take a full breed cat, it would be a hard decision between russian blue, burmese blue, havana brown, ocicat, tonkinese or siamese  I would like to have them all in addition to my cats, that I would never change for anything!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

My dream cat is my Yuki  I've never owned a cat before, only a couple of small dogs. She is perfect in my eyes  I work mostly at home and this has (I think) allowed us to create a strong bond. She likes to just hang out with me, not necessarily in my lap but laying next to me or near me. She "answers back" when I talk to her. She's a Bengal and I love and respect her independent inquisitive nature.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alex Harris (May 4, 2012)

I've always wanted a Sphynx,and was considering getting one before I purchased Rico. I still may get one in a few years.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have so many different dream cats that I would be called a hoarder. Ive always wanted a white cat with two different color eyes. A black manx. A manx tuxedo. An orange tabby manx. 

Reality is Id resigned my self to taking the cats which are special needs or ones that no one seems to want. There is a cat with FeLv that looks  _*exactly* _like my kitty Tess which passed away. She is at a shelter in Tucson. First time I walked in and saw her I broke down and cried. I wonder if they are from the same mother? Ive talk to my SO about adopting her. I'm warming him up to the idea!

Reality tells me she wont be Mz Tess and make sure Im not trying to bring Tess back into my life. But the other reality is she will probably die at that no kill shelter. Her kittens were adopted except one. She and and black kitten remain waiting. Ive not been able to get her out of my mind. 

Oh ya, Ive decided I want a Manx cat which poops rainbows too!


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

I've had so many over the years and loved each one for its uniqueness. Most have found me, but I will confess that when this current lot of 4 is ready to head for The Bridge, I am going to hunt up just exactly what I have always wanted for my final 2 kittens. I want a calico Persian, a copper-eyed black Persian, and a blue-point or flame-point Himalayan.


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

marie73 said:


> My dream cat would be one that doesn't doesn't jump on anything, her nails wouldn't grow, she wouldn't shed, she'd cuddle with me all the time, eat the food that's best for her, she would poop rainbows and she would let me sleep in on the weekends.
> 
> Until I find my dream kitty, I'll enjoy my three little nightmares (who I wouldn't trade for anything). :grin:


Although I only have one, I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

JayGord said:


> what is your absolute dream cat. If money was not a issue, I would love to get a Savannah, but a more obtainable goal is a scottish fold.
> 
> How about all of you?


My dream cats are my 3 favorite breeds

- Savannah
- Bengal
- Sphynx 

As you can tell, I like the really active breeds. :love2


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

I wonder, for those of you who want Savannah's do you want ANY savannah? Or do you want an SBT or EG Savannah? I'm just curious because I know the day that I get a Savannah, it'll probably be an F1. That's really one of my dream cats, to have an F1 Savannah male, F1 Bengal male, an SBT Bengal, and a sphynx. And then maybe a few more, lol. ;-)


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd love an F1 savannah.... Or a marble bengal... I think that different pattern is pretty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

I know what you mean about savannahs!

I adore Siamese and have always had them....up until now. Now I have my dream cats....and occasional nightmares!...my lovely Cornish Rexes.


----------

